# Maltese or Mix ? What breed is my dog ?



## PicardMaltese (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello ! She is 3.5 - 4 month & 3.2 kg
I wondering about my dog maltese terrier or mix ? And if mix , what is type ? Bichon - maltese or other ?

I love my girl 😍 my dog's breed doesn't matter, I'm just curious.


----------



## PicardMaltese (Feb 17, 2021)

And..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Definitely a very cute mix!
If you are very curious you can do a DNA test.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She is so, so cute! Looks like a Bichon or Coton mix.


----------



## Boo3 (Aug 22, 2018)

PicardMaltese said:


> Hello ! She is 3.5 - 4 month & 3.2 kg
> I wondering about my dog maltese terrier or mix ? And if mix , what is type ? Bichon - maltese or other ?
> 
> I love my girl 😍 my dog's breed doesn't matter, I'm just curious.
> ...


Looks like maybe poodle mix with that larger brown nose and close set eyes compared to a Maltese


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

The only way to tell for sure is the DNA test. 
She is adorable. 🥰


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable 💕


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome to SM! All I can say is whatever breed she is - your little girl is adorable! I can sure see why you are madly in love with her!
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

When I got my Maltese/Bichon, He was tiny and adorable. I saw the mother and the father. *He was exactly 8 weeks and this pic is him first day home







*


----------

